# Archery ranges in Minneapolis, MN area



## ststephenarcher (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm going to Minneapolis in June for a week - does anyone have any contacts to archery ranges there? Thanks in advance!


----------



## 22big (Apr 26, 2006)

There are a few in town here. If you plan to shoot at long distance, France Ave. South in Bloomington; it is a good size range.

Take 494, get off at France Ave. South, roughly 3 miles down the road on the left.

There will be a FITA tournament Voyager Cup in June 14th and 15th. Here is a link for you to consider: http://www.themnaa.org/

Good luck.


----------



## Sleepyarcher (Jul 29, 2004)

Rapids Archery in **** Rapids-northern suburb. 

www.rapidsarchery.org

they have 3 3D courses outside, a broadhead area, and bales for practice out to 80 yrds. $3.00 for non-members to come and shoot. 

Bwana's Archery in Little Canada has a full shop and 20 yrd range and 3D range. I dont know the website but google them. 

Hope this helps

Sleepy


----------



## ststephenarcher (Mar 7, 2007)

*Thank you!*

Thanks for your replies and info!


----------



## Scottienewks (Jan 23, 2008)

You can also look up the local Gander Mountains. Some of them have indoor ranges. Also, Lake Elmo Park Reserve on the East side of the cities has a range. 

http://www.co.washington.mn.us/info...sion/parks_and_trails/lake_elmo_park_reserve/


----------

